

~200M TWTR-2M Experts-40K Topics-Information Search and Discovery Platform - gtaank

Mining ~200M twitter graph to filter 2 million Influencers, graph partitioning into 35000 deep interest areas, ranking &amp; scoring them based on custom page rank, &amp; bringing all their expert curated content &amp; conversations in these 35000 topics in near real time for information search &amp; discovery, sharing, curation, connect. Feedback Appreciated
======
gtaank
www.rightrelevance.com is the web-app

